# Brake rotor stuck between pads



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

Just picked up a used rear brake caliper set. It came with some used rotors.

I cant get the rotor out from between the pads. It doesn't seem oxidized together and when i pry one side of the rotor, it just shoves the rotor to the other side of the caliper. 

Any ideas?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

On rear brake calipers you can't retract the caliper pistons without a special tool, so prying on one side or the other isn't going to retract the pads. A wear lip forms on the outer edge of the rotors, making it difficult to remove the caliper from the rotors. The exisitence of a wear lip usually signals the end of the service life of the rotors, so I hope you didn't pay anything for the rotors.

There are two types of tools available to retract the pistons into the rear calipers. One is relatively inexpensive, and is called "the cube" because it is a small cube with different sets of prongs or lugs to fit different rear pistons. The more expensive tool is actually a set of tools (pressure screws with handles, a backing plate and different size adapters for different brands of rear brakes. Harbor Freight sells both types of tools, with this type of tool set selling for about $45-$50 regular price or about $40 on sale (much of the time) with a lifetime warranty. You can also get a HF 20% Off Coupon from the Internet, or a mailing, or the Sunday newspaper to lower the price to about $32. 

I recommend buying the tool set, rather than trying to use the cube. The tool set is required to reset/retract the pistons of many brands of rear calipers, not just VWs, so you aren't buying a single use tool. The cube is difficult to use, and will not fit on the calipers when the brake pads are extremely worn.

The caliper pistons must be compressed at the same time they are turned (VWs turn clockwise to retract into the caliper to install new brake pads), and counter-clockwise to extend the pistons outward (to remove the pistons to replace the seals).

For you to remove the calipers from the brake rotors, you will need to remove the brake pads in your situation. First remove the bolts that hold the calipers to the caliper carriers. To do this you will need a thin 15mm open end wrench to fit onto the hex on the slide pin (which is on the otherside of the caliper mounting hole from the caliper to caliper carrier mounting bolt), and a 13mm socket or wrench to turn the mounting bolts.

After removing the mounting bolts, slide the calipers off the caliper carriers, then remove the brake pads. Don't lose the anti-rattle clips that are located under the brake pads on the caliper carriers when you remove the brake pads. With the brake pads removed, take the carriers off the rotors. If there is a fingernail thick sharp edged wear lip at the inner or outer edge of the rotors, they are worn out.


----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Why you are at it rebuild the calipers.. The parts are dirt cheap on autohaus, and it's easy to do.

I just took mine apart, they had low miles on them, but I was astonished by the amount of gunk and build up behind the pistons.


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

thank you for the replies. I have the brake tools and have done a bit of pad changes and minor brake work in the past. 

You are right I wont be using the rotors, but still cant them out from inbetween the pads. I did rremove the carriers yesterday but it didnt help, and i cant slide them out of the way with the rotor still in there. 

I wonder if i can use a hammer and a rod to push pads out of the caliper and down the face of the rotor.....


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I said to remove the brake calipers from the caliper carriers. The calipers hold the brake pads in place on/in the caliper carriers. Removing the calipers from the caliper carriers is how you remove and replace the brake pads. 

You may need to stick a heavy slotblade screwdriver down the edge of the rotor and under the caliper and pry upwards (against the edge of the rotor) after removing the caliper to caliper carrier bolts to separate the calipers from the caliper carriers.

Or, maybe you aren't explaining what parts you have clearly, and what you are trying to do. 

Do you have the stub axles with the complete brake calipers and caliper carriers and the rotors mounted on the stub axles? 

Or, do you have just the brake calipers and the caliper carriers, with the rotors stuck on the calipers (no stub axles)?


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

No stub axles. I will try to take a picture later. these are all off the car, i wanted to go over everythign before installing.

I removed the brake calipers from the caliper carriers and it yeilded no improvment in the situation. I had been usni a large screw dirver against the carriers to fulcrum the rotor out, but the rotor only shifts from side to side.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

With the brake calipers off the caliper carriers there isn't anything left to hold the brake pads against the rotors, or the brake pads in the caliper carriers. The brake pads should just fall off the caliper carriers.

Take some photos, seems like you may be using the wrong names for the parts.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Have you tried just dropping them on the floor?


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

the piston is against the pad whcih is against the rotor which is against the other pad which against the far side of the caliper...


----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you have access to a grinder? You can grind the edge down on the rotor ( not the preferred route)

Like the guy said above, you should be able to separate them.

I have been able to pry the pads apart just enough to get them off... I never re-use my rotors though


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sketchykid said:


> the piston is against the pad whcih is against the rotor which is against the other pad which against the far side of the caliper...




How can the piston be against the pad, against the rotor? 

You wrote that you removed the calipers from the carriers.

"...I removed the brake calipers from the caliper carriers and it yeilded no improvment in the situation..."


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

ill take pictures tonight, im not making this stuff up.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sketchykid said:


> ill take pictures tonight, im not making this stuff up.


The pistons are in the calipers.

If you removed the calipers from the caliper carriers, there is NO WAY that the pistons could still be pushing against the pads and the pads against the rotors.


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

These are not on the car. I understand the piston is in the caliper. I detached the caliper from the carrier, but cannot remove the carrier because the rotor is in the way.

pictures in a few hours


----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just took one apart. If you remove the guides, it will still be stuck behind the rotor. 

However, it should give you some wiggle room because you can move the caliper side to side and up and down. Try using a big screw driver to separate them some,, you can't move it back all the way, but hopefully enough to where it will wiggle off....

I'm not much help, sorry.


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

ok; "the piston is against the pad which is against the rotor which is against the other pad which against the far side of the caliper... "

Carrier disconnected from caliper;









Piston pushing on pad, pad pushing on rotor;









rotor against pad,Pad pushing on other side of caliper









I think you may be suggesting that i can push the pad out of the bottom of the caliper with the carrier disconected, but there isnt enough room.

entire issue;


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

You said that you removed the calipers from the carriers. In the photos, the calipers are still clearly on the carriers. You removed the caliper to caliper carrier bolts.

I wrote to stick a screwdriver in and pry the calipers off the carriers.

The brake pads come off the caliper carriers out the top after the calipers are removed. You cannot push them out the bottom of the caliper carriers.

You do know that those calipers and carriers will not fit on a MKI, MKII, or a MKIII, right?

What car are you planning on installing them on?


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

These are to replace a non vented rear set on a 2002 jetta race car.

I agree, i thought there migh be room to push them out with the two separated, but its too tight.

Problem remains, might have to do some cutting.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

I bet the pistons are pretty much frozen in the calipers, too. You sure you want these things?


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

they were pretty cheap(traded some spare parts so more or less free), Trust me I will go over them pretty well once they are all apart. 

What i think happened is that they were put together as seen in the photots, to keep the parts together, then someone picked them up by the parking brake cable and chinched (sp?) the pads to the disc.


----------

